
View the weather using UNIX finger (finger sydney@gw.jensenwaud.com) - hestefisk
https://github.com/ajensenwaud/finger-weather-js
======
hestefisk
Try from your own command line:

$ finger sydney@gw.jensenwaud.com sydney Weather in sydney is Mostly Sunny
with a temperature of 62F

